# Kindly suggest me a good monitor among the suggested options !!!! Plzzzz



## chetan.g (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi folks,

I am into quest for buying a new monitor and doing a kinda some research on them. 

My basic requirements are concentrated on playing Top Games and watching HD (Blu ray) movies and surging ..

Doing some high research I came up with these monitors.

1. Dell UltraSharp U2412M

2.  Dell S2240L 

3.  Dell UP2414Q (4K monitor)

Please suggest me a good monitor from your experience.

Thanks


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 9, 2015)

chetan.g said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am into quest for buying a new monitor and doing a kinda some research on them.
> 
> ...


Dude!!!

If you can afford a 4K monitor why are you even asking...go for it.


----------



## chetan.g (Feb 9, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Dude!!!
> 
> If you can afford a 4K monitor why are you even asking...go for it.




thanks for reply rhitwick , i know i added a 4k monitor in my list , just because I want a better alternative of it !!! The price of it is too much and therefore its on last note -- kept for reference only.!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2015)

Stop right there criminal scum !, before you purchase any 4k display you need to know the following things :
1) Most 4k panels will function at 4k @ 30 hz.. this may be okay for movies but absolute bullcrap for games and normal windows applications
2) The 4k monitors that support DisplayPort 1.2 will support 4k at 60 hz, provided you either have GTX 970 or 980 (only two cards that have DP 1.2 atm)..
3) Even if you have GTX 970/980, 4k gaming is brutal on performance, consider going for SLI 
4) some 4k panels have chromatic aberration, meaning some colors will get distorted when u use 4k @ 60 hz.. there was an LG Panel that had  this, but im not sure how many others have this..
5) Korean monitors have very good display quality, but getting one to ship to india + paying customs + hoping it gets here in one piece with no display anomaly will give you constipation..
6) Samsung Ultra High Defination UHD LU28D590DS XL 28" Backlit LED Monitor | eBay
This is the cheapest 4k monitor available in India, it has mediocre-goodish review on LinusTechTips... Said monitor is TN panel however (IPS @ 4k will give you great colors but none available atm)
7) My last advice : Screw all the above advices, forget 4k display, get a 1440p display instead (maybe with PLS/IPS and a good response time)
I have none to recommend, ASUS model available in amazon is overpriced for what it offers


----------



## chetan.g (Feb 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Stop right there criminal scum !, before you purchase any 4k display you need to know the following things :
> 1) Most 4k panels will function at 4k @ 30 hz.. this may be okay for movies but absolute bullcrap for games and normal windows applications
> 2) The 4k monitors that support DisplayPort 1.2 will support 4k at 60 hz, provided you either have GTX 970 or 980 (only two cards that have DP 1.2 atm)..
> 3) Even if you have GTX 970/980, 4k gaming is brutal on performance, consider going for SLI
> ...





hi Nerevarine . thanks for valuable info about 4k  

Samsung Ultra High Defination UHD LU28D590DS is 28 inch , too over sized for me ... currently m looking at 21 to 24 inch monitors.

Can you pls recommend some  1440p display monitors in india, or currently I should stick to these two options only ie 

1. Dell UltraSharp U2412M

2. Dell S2240L 

Thanks .


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2015)

There are no 21 inch 1440p panels, atleast not in india.. 24 incher 1440p panels are rare.. 1440p panels are usually 27 inches

Best one available in india is  Amazon.com: ASUS PB278Q 27-Inch WQHD LED-lit Professional Graphics Monitor: Computers & Accessories

Get it from primeabgb (they are the official importers)


----------



## chetan.g (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks Nerevarine for feedback ... but ASUS is 27 inch .. !!! so not able to fit ...  should I go with 
Dell UltraSharp U2412M or there is any other alternative of it. !!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2015)

That Dell Ultrasharp U2412M is a 16:10 1920x1200 panel, which is NOT 1440p.. you may go for it, it will be significantly cheaper plus it is IPS.. However, do not spend more than 25k on it, as it's not worth  that much..
I believe a couple of 1440p panels, especially in the "budget" segment are about to launch from ACER and ASUS.. I have no idea when they will launch but Linus confirmed they are on their way.. Since your primary requirement is gaming and movies, can u post the rest of your config.. to see if it's strong enough for 1440p gaming.. because otherwise buying a 1440p panel would be a waste of money.. and it is better to settle for a 1200/1080p display


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 12, 2015)

Dell U2412M is a complete shite monitor (an user here, can't wait to sell this bloody thing), 6 bit IPS is basically ****, period. The colour reproduction is horrendous and I can guarantee you it's no better than TN panels. Go and see in a store if possible.

So try to aim for those newer IPS panels, I can't say which ones though, I just came here to say about the U2412M, that's it. Also if gaming is really your priority then you should look at higher Hz monitors than looking for IPS.


----------



## chetan.g (Feb 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> That Dell Ultrasharp U2412M is a 16:10 1920x1200 panel, which is NOT 1440p.. you may go for it, it will be significantly cheaper plus it is IPS.. However, do not spend more than 25k on it, as it's not worth  that much..
> I believe a couple of 1440p panels, especially in the "budget" segment are about to launch from ACER and ASUS.. I have no idea when they will launch but Linus confirmed they are on their way.. Since your primary requirement is gaming and movies, can u post the rest of your config.. to see if it's strong enough for 1440p gaming.. because otherwise buying a 1440p panel would be a waste of money.. and it is better to settle for a 1200/1080p display



Hi Nerevarine, sorry for late reply, my config is Intel I7 , ASUS HERO motherboard, 8 gigs ram , XFX RADEON hd 5770 (big outdated - gonna update it soon) 

so any other suggestion !!!?

- - - Updated - - -



black_mamba said:


> Dell U2412M is a complete shite monitor (an user here, can't wait to sell this bloody thing), 6 bit IPS is basically ****, period. The colour reproduction is horrendous and I can guarantee you it's no better than TN panels. Go and see in a store if possible.
> 
> So try to aim for those newer IPS panels, I can't say which ones though, I just came here to say about the U2412M, that's it. Also if gaming is really your priority then you should look at higher Hz monitors than looking for IPS.



Thanks black mamba for suggestion ... as  a user of this monitor u share ur experience .. thanks .. ruled out DELL U2412M !!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2015)

BenQ 24" XL2411Z -  1080p monitor (25k ebay)
ASUS VG248QE - 1080p (30k ebay, contact Primeabgb via phone and ask them if they have this in stock and it's price, it could be lower there as they are official importers of ASUS monitors)

both are 144hz 1ms Gsync capable 1080p monitors, however, they are TN panels..

You havent mentioned a price range, so im assuming you want the best money can get (1080p)

- - - Updated - - -

If you want IPS : Asus MX239H for 21k, there are lower models too.. search them


----------



## chetan.g (Feb 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> BenQ 24" XL2411Z -  1080p monitor (25k ebay)
> ASUS VG248QE - 1080p (30k ebay, contact Primeabgb via phone and ask them if they have this in stock and it's price, it could be lower there as they are official importers of ASUS monitors)
> 
> both are 144hz 1ms Gsync capable 1080p monitors, however, they are TN panels..
> ...



Thanks Nerevarine, ill probable go with suggested ASUS one .. thanks for suggestion


----------

